# Need other opinions and eyes



## EmmaS9833

Just wondering if this is an early positive or evap line please


----------



## MItoDC

Did it come up within the testing window? Looks pretty promising!


----------



## mumof1+1

Looks like it could be. Mine looked about that at 9dpo. What dpo are you?


----------



## EmmaS9833

Yes it came up within the 3 minutes time frame. 

I've not really been tracking anything so couldnt say for sure. I'm due on my period any day really.


----------



## Bevziibubble

They look like the start of bfps. Good luck :)


----------



## Aphy

Fx for you!


----------



## Bellaloo12

They look positive. Have you retested? x


----------

